# Rotaugen?



## salvelinusalpinus (18. März 2012)

Hi leute!

Beim letzten forellenseebesuch habe ich zu meiner überraschung 10rotaugen auf bienenmade|kopfkrat gefangen!
5 werde ich als köderfische für raubfisch verwenden und die anderen wollte ich zubereiten.
Ich habe schon gehört, dass rotaugen sehr grätenreich sein sollen und nicht allzu gut schmecken.
Kann ich diese jetzt einfach mit den forellen "müllerin" anbraten oder könnt ihr mir bessere gerichte empfehlen?

MFG
Salvelinusalpinus|bigeyes


----------



## antonio (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

mach sie wie brathering, dann bist du das grätenproblem auch los.

antonio


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Sorry bin aus oberbayern.
Also habe ich noch nie n hering zu gesicht bekommen, geschweige denn zubereitet...;+
Könntest du mir nähere infos gebeh?


----------



## muddyliz (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Gurken-Einmachgewürz in Wasser (1/3) einmal kurz aufkochen lassen. Den Sud abkühlen lassen und lieblichen Rotwein (1/3) und Essig (1/3) hinzugeben. Noch gehackte Zwiebel und Knoblauch zugeben.
Fische ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen, in Mehl wenden und in Fett auf beiden Seiten ausbacken.
Die Fische mit dem Kopf voran in einen Steingutbehälter stecken und den kalten Sud aufgießen, so dass die Fische völlig bedeckt sind. Topf mit Butterbrotpapier und Gummiring fest verschließen.
Nach 4 Tagen an einem kühlen Platz hat der Essig die kleinen Gräten aufgelöst, jetzt kann das Essen beginnen.


----------



## antonio (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

bratheringsrezepte findest du zu hauf bei tante google.

antonio


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Danke das werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Aber! Ich wollte die fische morgen mittag machen.
Könntet ihr mir noch kürzere rezepte geben?
Danke im voraus...|wavey:


----------



## antonio (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

fischbuletten.
achso buletten kennst du ja auch nicht, da du aus bayern kommst.

antonio


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Sowas wie knödel?
Warte ... Fischknödel|kopfkrat??


----------



## antonio (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Frikadellen, Buletten, Klopse, Fleischpflanzerl, Fleischküchle:m


such dir was raus.

antonio


----------



## sprogoe (18. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Schuppen und von beiden Seiten im Abstand von ca. 5 mm mit einem scharfen Messer quer zur Mittelgräte das Fleisch einschneiden, bis auf die Mittelgräte (diese aber nicht durchtrennen). Die Gräten werden dabei durchtrennt und Du spürst sie später so gut wie gar nicht. Dann würzen, in Mehl wenden und in heißem Fett oder Öl braten.

Übrigens schmeckt das Fleisch der Rotaugen sehr gut.

Guten Appetit wünscht Siggi


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (20. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Danke sprogoe!
Ich hab es mal so probiert.
Ich würd jetz nIch sagen, dass es ausgezeichnet war, aber es erreichte fast das niveau der zuchtforellen. Jedoch werde ich sie in zukunft einfach als köfi verwenden...|rolleyes


----------



## Case (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Räucher sie, bis sie fast trocken sind. kannst dann essen wie Chips. Und die Gräten kriegst auch raus.

Case


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Mach sie mal nach diesem Rezept.
Ich fand sie sehr sehr lecker.
Größere Plötzen filetiere ich. haut aber drauf lassen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Schaut mal hier: 
http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/broschueren-schriftenreihe/


Hier gibt es eine Broschüre kostenlos mit schönen Weißfischrezepten.
Auch das andere "Fischen und Geniesen" ist voll mit Rezepten!

Für die Broschüren ist nur das Porto zu zahlen!

Besitze beide Bröschüren auch selbst und kann sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## patricka1982 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Ist zwar ein wenig her aber ich mache meine Rotaugen meistens nach Müllerin Art in der Pfanne...einfach in Olivenöl Knobi Salz und Pfeffer eingelegt am nächsten Tag in die Pfanne...vorher kurz mit Mehl bestauben...

Wenn man sie wie "Forelle" behandelt hat man auch keine Probleme mit den Gräten sag ich mal...also ich bisher nicht...da finde ich ehrlich gesagt Forelle wenn man nicht aufpasst unangenehmer...

Kleinere Räuchere ich auch gern nach Sprottenart aber da lohnt es sich erst ab 15 bis 20 Stück den Ofen anzuschmeissen...


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Ich mach immer Backfisch draus!

Schuppen, ausnehmen, säubern...

dann mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und panieren (Paniermehl oder selbstgemachtes aus kleingehacktem Weißbrot oder Toastbrot)

damit ab in die Friteuse und richtig durchbacken! Damit sind die kleinen Gräten auch so rösch, dass du sie mitessen kannst..


----------



## nixenfischer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen letzten Angeltag fast verschlafen, weil ich den Abend vorher Nachtdienst hatte. Die Beißzeit war eigentlich schon vorbei. Lediglich 2 Rotaugen konnte ich auf die Schuppen legen. Weißfische sauer einzulegen, wollte ich schon seit Längerem ausprobieren.

Zubereitung:
-400 ml Wasser
-400 ml Weinessig
-2 Zwiebeln
-5 Wacholderbeeren
-1 EL Senfkörner
-1 Lorbeerblatt
-1 TL Pfefferkörner
-1 Pimentkorn
-1 kleiner Zweig Estragon
-1 Nelke
-2 EL Salz
-4 EL Zucker

Alle Zutaten werden kurz aufgekocht und vom Herd genommen.

Die Fische werden geputzt und der kopf wird abgeschnitten. Danach werden sie gesalzen, gepfeffert, in doppelgriffigem Mehl gewendet und in Speiseöl ausgebacken. Zum Abtropfen kommen sie auf Küchenkrepp.
Nun werden die Weißfische in eine Tupperdose gelegt und mit dem Sud übergossen, dass sie ganz bedeckt sind. 4 Tage später ist das Essen fertig. 
Ich muss sagen:"Wahnsinn". Unglaublich gut
#6


----------



## geeni (20. August 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

@Nixenfischer, schaut echt lecker aus.
Was benutzt du für ein Weinessig? Wie hochkonzentriert ist dein Essig? Hab da noch so´ne Buddel der Marke Wüzgut, ist ne Essig Essenz mit 25% Säureanteil, ist das Zeug dafür geeignet?


----------



## kleinerWelli (16. September 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen?*

Die bis zu 12 cm fischlies...entschuppen..ausnehmen...in einer mehl salz mischung waelzen...dann kurz inne friteuse...goldbraun frittieren....dazu nen leichten salat und remouladen sosse oder selbst gemachten knoblauchschaum..darin dippen... 

Leckerr


----------



## *Markus* (16. September 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen?*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> Die bis zu 12 cm fischlies...entschuppen..ausnehmen...in einer mehl salz mischung waelzen...dann kurz inne friteuse...goldbraun frittieren....dazu nen leichten salat und remouladen sosse oder selbst gemachten knoblauchschaum..darin dippen...
> 
> Leckerr


 

Keine Probleme mit den Gräten? |kopfkrat


----------



## kleinerWelli (16. September 2013)

*AW: Rotaugen?*



*Markus* schrieb:


> Keine Probleme mit den Gräten? |kopfkrat



Ne..ueberhaupt garnicht...kannst komplett essen inkl. Kopf 

Und wenn da was uebrig bleibt..fallllsssss...dann leg ich die frittierten in gurkensud...hebe den sud immer auf..nochn spritzer essig essenz da rein...warte ein paar tage...und dann..fast wie brathering..fast...mir schmeckts...


----------

